# Steam Punk Watch Pen



## neubee (Jul 13, 2014)

My wife's Mom passed away almost a year ago; in her dresser drawer were some worn out inexpensive watches. In memory of her, I cast a some pens for my wife and her siblings.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 13, 2014)

Great looking pens and great gesture for your wife


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 13, 2014)

well done


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jul 13, 2014)

They look great Steve. How did you prepare the tubes before affixing the watch parts?
____________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## ichizlwood (Jul 13, 2014)

Well done...


----------



## neubee (Jul 13, 2014)

The tubes were powder coated black; the glue, resin, and wiping with acetone does not seem lift the coating


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jul 13, 2014)

Those are amazing great casting, top notch fit and finish. But best of all it fantastic memorial for your wife mom. Well done


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 13, 2014)

Great idea Steve!  Very nice results.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice pens and gesture! Congrats!


----------



## Tom T (Jul 14, 2014)

Really nice pens.  Great looking.  Wonderful casting and fit and finish.  Wow twice.


----------



## Marko50 (Jul 14, 2014)

What a great tribute pen! Excellent job Steve!


----------



## OZturner (Jul 15, 2014)

Beautiful Tribute and Pens Steve,
Love your Powder Coating of the Tube.
What thickness do the put on with Powder Coating?
Great Arrangement of Components, and Casting.
Excellent Fit and Finish.
Is there a reason why you mounted the Dials facing the Clip end, rather than the Nib end?
Great work,
Brian.


----------



## JohnPresson (Nov 20, 2014)

Outstanding work!  Really nice gesture for your wife too.


----------



## Bob Roehrig (May 27, 2016)

*Steam Punk Pen*

Love your Steam Punk Pen.   You did a super nice job.    
Something I've been meaning to try, but need to study up a bit more on forming the gears and assembling everything together.   Looks like you've got it down to a science.


----------



## ssalvage (May 28, 2016)

I agree with the sentiments here. Very nice tribute, and very well done!


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (May 28, 2016)

Very nice pen - very well done!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2016)

2 year old thread


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 29, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> 2 year old thread



But... when you bring back something from the past?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2016)

djrljr said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > 2 year old thread
> ...




Not sure what the ??? is. 

Steve did a great job with the pen and tribute. I am thinking of the same with my Dad's watches. 

Not sure if the Op still watches the site. That was my point. He may not see the comments left.


----------

